# Ständer und Schutzbleche für Radon Team 7.0



## powerschwabe (3. März 2011)

Ich suche einen Fahrradständer und einen Satz Schutzbleche für das Radon Team 7.0.

Könnt ihr was empfehlen?


----------



## 4Helden (3. März 2011)

habe mir ja gestern das Midseason gekauft und dazu dies für vorne http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k168/a13417/crud-catcher-front-schwarz.html
und diese für hinten http://www.bbbparts.com/proinfo3.php?N=ROADCATCHERII&BC=BFD-04&SC=Fenders&LC=EN&Y=2011 die alles im Shop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 122kg (3. März 2011)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Fahrradständer und einen Satz Schutzbleche für das Radon Team 7.0.
> 
> Könnt ihr was empfehlen?


 

Ständer und Schutzblech an ein Mountainbike?!  Ihr Radon-Boys seid echt die Härte!


----------



## 4Helden (4. März 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> Ständer und Schutzblech an ein Mountainbike?!  Ihr Radon-Boys seid echt die Härte!


 

Was für eine Qualifizierte Aussage


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. März 2011)

Gleich geht's wieder los hier.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Für schlammige Trails kann ich die Dinger empfehlen.

Ein Ständer würde mir aber niemals ans MTB kommen!!! Für Einkaufstouren habe ich ja noch meine uralt-Gazelle.


----------



## powerschwabe (4. März 2011)

Schutzbleche brauch ich doch nur wenn es mal auf dem Weg zur Arbeit nass wird, daß ich dann nicht wie Sau aussehe.


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. März 2011)

Ist aber auch angenehm, wenn man auf schnellen Abfahrten nicht plötzlich erblindet, weil man Schlamm in den Augen hat.


----------



## sloop89 (4. März 2011)

Dann doch lieber erblindet .....


----------



## mystik-1 (8. März 2011)

sloop89 schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber erblindet .....


 hehe, sehe ich genauso 
Man (oder Frau) muß beim Radeln richtig dreckig werden..lohnt sich doch sonst kaum. *g*

Mit der Montage  eines Fahrradständers und eines Geltouringsattels drohe ich immer dann, wenn mein innerer Schweinehund müde auf dem Sofa rumliegen, Mann aber bei Frost unbedingt mit mir radeln will. Klappte bis jetzt, Fahrradständer und Co. an einem MTB sind ihm nämlich  peinlich, auch wenn es nur Mitfahrer betrifft 

Powerschwabe, was willst Du denn mit einem Fahrradständer an einem MTB? ^^


----------

